# GPU Nvidia 580gtx OR Radeon 6970



## RocknRolla (Jun 24, 2011)

hello i will buying my gaming rig next month So i want to buy a good gpu and i am in between the Nvidia 580GTX and Radeon 6970. Do suggest me a good gpu for faster performance and please no Radeon 6850 or Nvidia 560Ti


----------



## boddunan (Jun 24, 2011)

If you are not planning for playing in 3D in near future go for 6970 which gives very good performance and value for money IMHO.

However  3D gaming is luxury for nVidians at least now. I know radeon can do it as well but nothing beats 3D Vision for now.

Edit: I heard few guys unlocking 6950 to 6970, may be someone else clarify it?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 24, 2011)

simply get a 6870 crossfire. beats 6970 and 580 and its for 22.4k!!


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 24, 2011)

if OP wants HD 6970 or GTX 580, then he should get HD 6970 as it has best VFM than GTX 580.In the other hand, if he wants real performance, he must get GTX 580.As Jaskanwar said, a mid range multi gpu setup always delivers best performance than a high end single gpu at the same price or less price. So go for GTX 560 (Non Ti) SLI or HD 6870 X Fire. My personal choice is go for MSI HD 6870 Twin Frozr II X Fire. Otherwise single gpu like MSI GTX 580 Lightning will be devastating


----------



## d3p (Jun 24, 2011)

*What PSU you have ???? Which Motherboard & Cabinet do you own currently or planned to have ????*

If you have some 850w reputed brand then go with MSI HD6950 TF III CF [16k * 2], which beats 570 SLI & 580 SLI.

If lesser than 800w & greater than 700 then consider buying a 6970 2GB. Complete VFM.

*Remember SLI or CF requires a mobo with SLI or CF support & a good PSU to handle the needs.

A spacious cabinet to provide additional Coolings & a better monitor of 24 inch minimum to take advantage out of it.*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

I would save the 8k and grab the HD6970.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jun 24, 2011)

OK i have a corsair 850w smps and i think i would be buying the nvidia 580gtx as for now then after 6 months another one So i think that sli combination should beat 6970 crossfire in all way


----------



## Cilus (Jun 24, 2011)

Actually HD 6970 CF performs same/slightly better than GTX 580 SLI. Check *here*. But listen to me very carefully before going for Multi-GPU setup of today's highest cards. HD 6970 CF or GTX 580 SLI are actually targeted for resolution of 2560X1600 in case of single monitor setup or Multi-monitor setup (AMD Eysefinity or nVidia Surround Display) and only on those resolution this kind of powerful cards' power is going to be utilized and let you play all the games in highest setting.

But if you are planning to use 1920X1080 or Full HD resolution then above mentioned Multi-GPU solutions are simple waste of money. The reason is there is no such current games or may be the near future games simply don't need that much of fire power to run them, even their highest settings. You won't see any difference at all.

And one thing you should know..currently AMD Crossfire scaling is better than nVidia's SLI scaling and in high resolution AMD cards perform better with high level of Anti-Aliasing enabled.

If 1080P is the resolution for you, then just buy a MSI HD 6950 2 GB Twinfrozer III card (highly factory overclocked) @ 16K for now and add another card down the line. Save the money.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jun 24, 2011)

*GPU*

Hiiiiiiiii i will be buying my gaming rig next month so still can't decide on a GPU. I am in between Nvidia gtx 560 ti SLI, Ati Radeon HD6950 crossfire, Ati Radeon HD6970 and Nvidia gtx 580. Please help me can't decide anything. Now my head is paining seeing all these things. I am leaning towards a single gtx580 gpu as for now after 6 months i will get another one. But still suggest me


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: GPU*



RocknRolla said:


> Hiiiiiiiii i will be buying my gaming rig next month so still can't decide on a GPU. I am in between Nvidia gtx 560 ti SLI, Ati Radeon HD6950 crossfire, Ati Radeon HD6970 and Nvidia gtx 580. Please help me can't decide anything. Now my head is paining seeing all these things. I am leaning towards a single gtx580 gpu as for now after 6 months i will get another one. But still suggest me



MSI R6950 Twin Froz III Power Edition/OC @ 15990 Into Crossfire.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: GPU*



RocknRolla said:


> Hiiiiiiiii i will be buying my gaming rig next month so still can't decide on a GPU. I am in between Nvidia gtx 560 ti SLI, Ati Radeon HD6950 crossfire, Ati Radeon HD6970 and Nvidia gtx 580. Please help me can't decide anything. Now my head is paining seeing all these things. I am leaning towards a single gtx580 gpu as for now after 6 months i will get another one. But still suggest me


If you are sure that you will buy a GTX580 later then get it, GTX580 SLI is the fastest config around.


----------



## Death_Knight (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: GPU*



tkin said:


> If you are sure that you will buy a GTX580 later then get it, GTX580 SLI is the fastest config around.



The "*later*" better be quicker, or you'll find yourself stranded with your single card with the second identical counterpart nowhere to find. More so if they are MSI custom ones. Ask me, I am a sufferer 
And forget price drop, they are usually marginal, since by the current trend they are phased out quicker than that. The excess (huge) power supply will go to waste.

Go for 580 x 2 if you can get the second before they are out of market. Else (for complete peace of mind) 6950 x 2 all the way. Go for the MSI Twin Frozr III version as GWL stated.
560ti x 2 only if you can't live without the Physx.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: GPU*



Death_Knight said:


> The "*later*" better be quicker, or you'll find yourself stranded with your single card with the second identical counterpart nowhere to find. More so if they are MSI custom ones. Ask me, I am a sufferer
> And forget price drop, they are usually marginal, since by the current trend they are phased out quicker than that. The excess (huge) power supply will go to waste.
> 
> Go for 580 x 2 if you can get the second before they are out of market. Else (for complete peace of mind) 6950 x 2 all the way. Go for the MSI Twin Frozr III version as GWL stated.
> 560ti x 2 only if you can't live without the Physx.


I'm not talking about lightning, get the normal GTX580 and SLI, standard GTX460s are still available, custom cards phase out soon.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jun 24, 2011)

But why not a gtx580?????????  it performs much better than a radeon hd 6950


----------



## RocknRolla (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: GPU*

Please please do not pull me in this and that i think will be buying the msi nvidia 580gtx twin frozer 2 as for now. But any one who is supporting the radeon hd 6950*2 CF can give me a link which shows its benchmark is higher than a gtx 580 sli or a single gtx 580 or for a peace of mind for 2 years


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: GPU*



RocknRolla said:


> Please please do not pull me in this and that i think will be buying the msi nvidia 580gtx twin frozer 2 as for now. But any one who is supporting the radeon hd 6950*2 CF can give me a link which shows its benchmark is higher than a gtx 580 sli or a single gtx 580 or for a peace of mind for 2 years



*img191.imageshack.us/img191/5714/selection002w.png


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: GPU*



RocknRolla said:


> Please please do not pull me in this and that i think will be buying the msi nvidia 580gtx twin frozer 2 as for now. But any one who is supporting the radeon hd 6950*2 CF can give me a link which shows its benchmark is higher than a gtx 580 sli or a single gtx 580 or for a peace of mind for 2 years


6950CFX may be faster but for peace of mind, get the GTX580, cheaper and no multi gpu scaling issue, plus you get physx. Later if you get another 580 it will be the fastest config ever.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ But its almost double the price. So not worth at fullhd resolutions. Grab a 6950 or better still a 6970 and you are covered.

Cilus's suggestion is good imo. Grab a 6950 twin frozr III power edition @ 16k. Down the line, add another by saving up. They will decimate a gtx 580 in pure performance and even perform well at 2560x 1600 resolution.

Now don't say 580 sli will beat a 6950cf hands down. The prices will be doubled here and the value term will go out of the window.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 25, 2011)

You already opened this why you opened another thread


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 25, 2011)

My Advice is go for msi r6950 twin frozr III power edition oc @ 15890 into crossfire


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 25, 2011)

HD 6950 X Fire has best VFM more than any multi gpu setup, so go for it.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: GPU*

there is not so much differences between GTX 580 SLI & HD 6950 CFX, specially when HD 6950 is unlocked, it has best VFM than anything else.

I really cant see any major differences *www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/299?vs=308

So, why spend 54K+ for GTX 580 SLI? even HD 6970 CFX is close to GTX 580 SLI.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: GPU*

Look, GTX 580 SLI is not justified unless you are going for 3D or resolution of 2500X1600 resolution or for multi-monitor setup. in 1920X1080P, a GTX 570/HD 6970 2 GB or a single GTX 580 will give you very good FPS in the highest setting all current generation games. 
By seeing your comments it looks like that you are gonna Multi-GPU very sooner. Then grab a HD 6970 2 GB @ 20-22K (22K for the Oced MSI Lightning) and save the money. When you feel more power is required, simply Crossfire it. The best thing is you are gonna save couple of thousand bucks by not going for GTX 580 while getting better performance than a GTX 580 SLI. Yes...HD 6970 CF is marginally better than GTX 580 SLI.

Here is the Anandtech HD 6970 CF Vs GTX 580 SLI result.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: GPU*

^^totally agreed


----------



## d3p (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: GPU*

*Why a Seperate thread for same discussion ?????*


----------



## coolguy (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: GPU*

Hey Death_Knight you are not a sufferer , the msi gtx 460 hawk is still available on ebay.in

On a different note RocknRolla get a msi gtx 580 lightening and maybe another one later from ebay even if it is not available locally then


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in favour of reporting this thread to the moderators as you are behaving weird.

Summing everything up.

GTX 580 = 27.5k. Fastest single GPU card and single GPU means hasslefree.
HD 6970 = 21k. Two of these in CF are almost equal to two GTX 580 in SLI at a much cheaper price. I will do the math for you, 42k vs 55k.
HD 6950 = 15k. Two of these in CF are much faster than a single GTX 580 but single GPU i.e. GTX 580 is supposedly hasslefree. I will again do the math for you, more performance in 30k vs 27.5k of GTX 580.
HD 6990 = 40k. Fastest card out there. Performance equal to cheaper two HD 6950 CF.

You want 2 GTX 580s in SLI? Get it. It's your money. But only playing at 1080p resolution with them is a waste.

Do some research on your own regarding performance, prices et cetera before creating a thread and don't create multiple threads for the same thing.


----------



## rchi84 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Rocknrolla

Like everyone's told you, it's your money to spend. No one is forcing you to buy a card. What we're trying to do is to tell you that for the money you end up spending, you may not end up with the best performance.

Multi-GPU setups sound nice and fancy, but to truly make the most of the them, you have to invest in a decent monitor setup, for them to stretch their legs and perform well.

at 1080p, a card like the Geforce 560 Ti or the radeon 6950 is more than sufficient to run 90% of games today at 8xAA at max details. The odd games like Metro 2033 and Witcher 2 will remain optimised for dual video cards. But for the next two years at least, these cards will serve you very well.

Think of the 580 as a Ferrari. On our roads, the Ferrari never has the space or a stretch without bumps/potholes to run at more than 250Km/h. When you can drive it at a max of 80KM/h, you are travelling the same speed as a Maruti.

Think of the road as the monitor. You need a 2560x1600 monitor to make the 580 distance itself from the single GPUs in the market, but at it's price range, a 6950x2 crossfire setup will be ahead of it as well.

Think before you spend, because this money will be lost forever and you wont get a second chance to make a better purchase once the deal is done.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jun 28, 2011)

so should i go with the 6970?????????????


----------



## d3p (Jun 28, 2011)

^^ ufff...finally....

Get a HD 6970 2GB [21k] or HD 6950 Twin Frozer III [16k].


----------



## tkin (Jun 29, 2011)

RocknRolla said:


> so should i go with the 6970?????????????


Go with MSI 6970 Lightning, oc to 1GHz without breaking a sweat.


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2011)

Open to online buying?

SMCinternational.in is selling MSI GTX 580 Twin Fozr II for 25.9k. The price is good.

However, if you are dead set on using a multi-GPU solution for whatsoever reason, go with what tkin suggested.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

Another +1 for the HD6970, lightning will bring on the thunder! (that didn't make sense, sorry)


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 30, 2011)

I would say get two MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC & crossfire them to bring thunder  much better than GTX 570 SLI/GTX 590 & perform similar to HD 6970 CFX/HD6990.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 2, 2011)

ok ok i am getting an radeon 6970


----------



## Sarath (Jul 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Open to online buying?
> 
> SMCinternational.in is selling MSI GTX 580 Twin Fozr II for 25.9k. The price is good.
> 
> However, if you are dead set on using a multi-GPU solution for whatsoever reason, go with what tkin suggested.



This looks like a good deal. Get this if you can find this.

I have a Sapphire Ati Radeon HD 6970 @ 21000. I max out all settings for now and it runs well. 

But GTX 580 was 28000 when I bought this. If you are looking at VFM options then even the 6970 is not the most VFM one out there.


----------

